# New girl here!



## Catherine (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi there anyone who is out there. Am new here today and not got a clue as to what I am supposed to do or where to go on this site..  so any help be appreciated:   confused:


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2009)

hi catherine and a warm welcome to the site , how long have you been diagnosed and are you on any pills? x dont panic we will help you where we can just ask anything antime


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 8, 2009)

Catherine said:


> Hi there anyone who is out there. Am new here today and not got a clue as to what I am supposed to do or where to go on this site..  so any help be appreciated:   confused:



*Hello and Welcome to the forum Catherine  >> if you just read through the message boards and see a subject you want to comment on you can post a comment , or if you have any questions , or just want a moan or to tell of any news you can post a thread (like you just have ) either on the General message board or if it not about diabetes on the off the subject boards. If you just want a general chat , moan whatever there is the One Liners thread in off the subject >> there is always someone in there to chat to. *


----------



## Corrine (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Catherine

ditto Insulin Addicts comments - have a hunt around and if you want to ask any questions - feel free.


----------



## sasha1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Catherine 

Welcome to the forum .. The large extended family .. 

Heidi
xx


----------



## HelenP (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello Catherine and welcome to the forum.  

Take your time and look around, you don't have to 'learn' everything all at once.  Sometimes it's easier just to pick one section and become familiar with that and then gradually add more a bit at a time.

Members on here are dead patient and will always help and advise you if you have any queries.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Catherine, welcome to the forum! Just have a play - you can't break anything! If you have any problems you can send a private message to me or one of the moderators.


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Catherine and welcome to the site. Don't be shy and ask whatever you want to.

Tom


----------



## chestershepherd (Sep 9, 2009)

Welome to the site as the others have said you will soon navigate around the site and find answers to the neumerous question I sure will have .
i only joined a few months back and the many encoraging emails and posts I have recieved is heartwarming and at my lowest times they have really picked me up.
Have received so much support from this site and its members as im sure you will x


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 9, 2009)

welcome to the site catherine  hope you find the site useful everyone is really friendly here and you always get brilliant advice when you need it


----------



## wallycorker (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Catherine - Sorry to hear about your problems.

The best way to get Type 2 sorted out is to start by cutting back on the carbohydrate - i.e. cereals, bread, potatoes, pasta and rice. 

Best Wishes - John


----------



## scotty (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the support club


----------



## PhilT (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Catherine, welcome to the forum.


----------



## LisaLQ (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Catherine 

Welcome to the site, you'll soon get the hang of it!


----------

